# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نتايج دانشگاه آزاد اعلام شد

## mpaarshin

نتايج دانشگاه آزاد اعلام شد

با مراجعه به سايت http://www.azmoon.com از نتيجه خود باخبر شين

چي قبول شدين؟

----------


## DR.MAM

من سربازی قبول شدم

----------


## Farzad 96

> من سربازی قبول شدم


موفق باشی داداش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> موفق باشی داداش


قربونت فرزاد جون 

پ.ن:من سربازی معاف شدم خخ

----------


## DR.MAM

فرزاد تو چی قبول شدی؟

----------


## Farzad 96

> فرزاد تو چی قبول شدی؟


96 اولین کنکورمه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## DR.MAM

> 96 اولین کنکورمه


الاه موفق اولاسان.

----------


## Farzad 96

> الاه موفق اولاسان.


جان؟؟!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> جان؟؟!!!


گفتم ایشالا موفق باشی

----------


## ara$

این که پایین برگه زده :
             نتيجه : ذخيره عادي رديف 15 در انتخاب دانشگاه



یعنی چی ؟؟؟

----------


## Farzad 96

> گفتم ایشالا موفق باشی


هم چنین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> هم چنین


من ترک نیستم هااااااااا.....منتها یکم بلدم

----------


## ALi KuChuloo

*ژنتیک - واحد پزشکی تهران*

----------


## -ava-

سایتش باز میشه؟؟؟

----------


## Farzad 96

> من ترک نیستم هااااااااا.....منتها یکم بلدم


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## frog

چرا ارر میده

----------


## shayanmmb

تبریک به کسایی که از رشته دلخواه قبول شدن

----------


## frog

واس من باز نمیکنه چرا

----------


## yasin10

سلام.من نوشته ذخيره عادي
یعنی همون قبول دیگه آره

----------


## soheil94

برا من نوشته

             نتيجه
             ذخيره سهميه رديف  1 در انتخاب دوم



                               رشته / محل
             پزشكي - دکتري عمومي / واحد شاهرود

----------


## yasin10

چرا کسی جواب نمی ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (13):

----------


## parisammd

دارو سازی علوم دارویی

----------


## soheil94

ذخيره سهميه رديف  1 در انتخاب دوم یعنی چی ؟

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

خداروشکر پرستاری استان خودمون اوردم.. ولی واسه من ذخیره و اینا ننوشته بود

----------


## khatte2

ژنتیک آزاد یا غیر انتفاعی به نظرتون ؟؟

نا مردا سهمیه بسیجو تاثیر ندادن
نوشته قبولی عادی :Yahoo (101):

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> ژنتیک آزاد یا غیر انتفاعی به نظرتون ؟؟
> 
> نا مردا سهمیه بسیجو تاثیر ندادن
> نوشته قبولی عادی


زنگ بزنید سپاه منطقتون..اگه بسیج فعال بودید و سپاه بهتون کد داده باشه مسئولیتش با اوناس

----------


## Poriya1997

مهندسی عمران دانشگاه آزاد خوراسگان (اصفهان)
حالا موندم اینو برم یا صنایع غیر انتفاعی دانشگاه صنعتی فولادشهر :Yahoo (101):

----------


## khatte2

> زنگ بزنید سپاه منطقتون..اگه بسیج فعال بودید و سپاه بهتون کد داده باشه مسئولیتش با اوناس


کد هم گرفتم هم زدم اون بالا تو مشخصات هم زده سهمیه : بسیج فعال
ولی تو نتجه زده قبولی عادی

----------


## hldvlpln

> برا من نوشته
> 
>              نتيجه
>              ذخيره سهميه رديف  1 در انتخاب دوم
> 
> 
> 
>                                رشته / محل
>              پزشكي - دکتري عمومي / واحد شاهرود


تبریک میگم ترازتون، رتبه در منطقه و اینکه منطقه چند هستید

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> کد هم گرفتم هم زدم اون بالا تو مشخصات هم زده سهمیه : بسیج فعال
> ولی تو نتجه زده قبولی عادی


منم فعال بودم هم اون بالا نوشته سهیمه بسیج فعال
هم پایین نوشته قبولی در سهیمه

----------


## khatte2

> منم فعال بودم هم اون بالا نوشته سهیمه بسیج فعال
> هم پایین نوشته قبولی در سهیمه


ای خدا پرستاری مشهد پرید

الان هم برم فایده ای نداره فکر کنم دیگه

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> ای خدا پرستاری مشهد پرید
> 
> الان هم برم فایده ای نداره فکر کنم دیگه


ترازتون چن بود؟؟

----------


## artim

> دارو سازی علوم دارویی


رتبت چن بود؟

----------


## سلامی

ذخیره نهایی یعنی چی؟f

----------


## khatte2

> ترازتون چن بود؟؟


من 6306 بودم
نمره آخرین نفر قبول در پرستاری مشهد 6979 که ضربدر 0.9 بشه میشه 6282

----------


## frog

دارو دانشگاه علوم دارویی

----------


## mammadahmadi1

دوستان کمک پرس خالم یه رسته ای رو که اصن انتخاب نکرده بوده قبول شده چیکا کنه؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

> دوستان کمک پرس خالم یه رسته ای رو که اصن انتخاب نکرده بوده قبول شده چیکا کنه؟


اون احتمالا گزینه **((مایلم که درصورت عدم انتخاب در یکی از رشته های انتخابی در یکی از رشته ها توسط دانشگاه انتخاب شوم****)) رو زده و قبول شده

----------


## parisammd

> رتبت چن بود؟


1220 منطقه یک

----------


## سلامی

ذخیره نهایی به چه معناست؟

----------


## dorsa20

بچه ها من ی چیزی درباره ذخیره بگم
اینطور که من فهمیدم ذخیره یعنی تو نوبتید
اما مطمئن باشید همون قبولی هست
ازاد از خداشه
یعنی بر اساس تراز یا از مهر باید برید یا 
بهمن
مطمئن باشید

----------


## soheil94

نتيجه
             ذخيره سهميه رديف  1 در انتخاب دوم



                               رشته / محل
             پزشكي - دکتري عمومي / واحد شاهرود 						

تراز 9495 
رتبه 3061 زیر گروه 1 
و 3200 منطقه 2

ولی معلوم نیست قبول شدم یا نه چون نوشته ذخیره

----------


## dorsa20

> تراز 9495 
> رتبه 3061 زیر گروه 1 
> و 3200 منطقه 2
> 
> ولی معلوم نیست قبول شدم یا نه چون نوشته ذخیره



ببین پایینش مثلا زده در ردیف فلان ذخیره شدی
این ذخیره منظورش اینکه بر اساس ترازت کلاسات یا از مهر شرو میشه یا بهمن منظورش اینه وگرنه قبولی مطمئنا چون اگه رد میکرد میرفت الویتای بعدیت

----------


## dextermorgan

دوستان سلام.
کسی میدونه نتیجه ی بدون آزمون دانشگاه آزاد کی میاد؟

----------


## zeynabm

بچه ها کسی میدونه هزینه ی پردیس ازاد واحد علوم دارویی تهران چقدره ؟
کسی هست که اینجا از اونجا قبول شده باشه ؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*رتبه کل چیه؟*

----------


## dorsa20

> *رتبه کل چیه؟*



رتبه خودتون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ALi KuChuloo

> ژنتیک آزاد یا غیر انتفاعی به نظرتون ؟؟
> 
> نا مردا سهمیه بسیجو تاثیر ندادن
> نوشته قبولی عادی


آزاد کدوم واحد؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط درسا20


   رتبه خودتون


 رتبه خودم در اون انتخابم؟*

----------


## ammir

بچه ها خواهشا کسی پزشکی پردیس کیش زده ؟ میشه اخرین تراز قبولی تو سهمیه عادی بگه بدون بسیج منظورمه

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*کاش یه تاپیک باشه بعد ما رتبه آخرین فرد قبول ها رو بذاریم اونجا*

----------


## ams

ببخشید  تکمیل ظرفیت چجوریه واز کی شروع میشه؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*رتبه ی کل کارنامه،رتبه خودم در اون انتخابم هس؟*

----------


## dorsa20

> *رتبه ی کل کارنامه،رتبه خودم در اون انتخابم هس؟*



اون رتبه با رتبه تو کارنامه سراسریتون فرق داره مث اینکه بین کسایی هس که ازاد زدن

----------


## Danial20

سلام ببخشید مال من زده پرستاری ذخیره عادی ردیف هفده... ینی چی؟ قبولم؟ مردودم؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Amiiin

من ثبت نام نکردم
تکمیل ظرفیت نداره ؟

----------


## sinae2011

دندان آزاد شیراز

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> من 6306 بودم
> نمره آخرین نفر قبول در پرستاری مشهد 6979 که ضربدر 0.9 بشه میشه 6282


عججججب گرگان اخرین تراز هفت هزار خورده ایی بوده چطو مشهد ک کلان شهره 6979

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> سلام ببخشید مال من زده پرستاری ذخیره عادی ردیف هفده... ینی چی؟ قبولم؟ مردودم؟


سلام همکلاسی :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## farshid026

ژنتیک بخونی عمرتو تلف کردی

----------


## Ollare

بچه ها اين يعني چي؟
*ذخيره عادي رديف 12 در انتخاب دانشگاه

*

----------


## ALi KuChuloo

> ژنتیک بخونی عمرتو تلف کردی


اگه برای بازار کارش میگید مشکلی نیس. واسه مقاطع ارشد و دکتری بازار کار خوبی داره.

----------


## Shippuden

سلام ، دوستان من علوم تحقیقات *گیاهپزشکی* قبول شدم . 

رشته خوبی هست ؟ اینده داره ؟ درس هاش چطورن ؟ ( متاسفانه اشنایی ندارم )

ویرایش : تا کی برای *ثبت نام بدون ازمون کارشناسی* وقت داریم ؟ بعد من که رشته تجربی هستم میتونم رشته زبان و ریاضی و .. بزنم ؟ 


عذر میخوام اگر کسی جواب سوالاتم رو میدونم سریع بگه . میترسم زمان کم بیارم

----------


## ALi KuChuloo

> سلام ، دوستان من علوم تحقیقات گیاهپزشکی قبول شدم . 
> 
> رشته خوبی هست ؟ اینده داره ؟ درس هاش چطورن ؟ ( متاسفانه اشنایی ندارم )
> 
> ویرایش : تا کی برای ثبت نام بدون ازمون کارشناسی وقت داریم ؟ بعد من که رشته تجربی هستم میتونم رشته زبان و .. بزنم ؟ 
> 
> 
> عذر میخوام اگر کسی جواب سوالاتم رو میدونم سریع بگه . میترسم زمان کم بیارم


دانشگاهش که از هر نظر فک کنم عالیه و بهترین واحد دانشگاه آزاده.
 اینکه اینده دار هست یا نه رو نمیدونم. معمولا میگن گرایش های مهندسی کشاورزی خیلی آینده ی خوبی ندارن. بستگی به خودتونم داره.

واحدهای درسی و اطلاعات کلی رو میتونید اینجا ببینید:

مهندسی گیاهپزشکی

بدون آزمونم تا 9 مهر وقت داره ولی بهتره زودتر کاراشو انجام بدین تا ظرفیت ها تکمیل نشه. هر رشته ای بخواید میتونید بزنید.

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*با آزمون ثبت نام در دانشگاهش تا کی هس؟*

----------


## Shippuden

> دانشگاهش که از هر نظر فک کنم عالیه و بهترین واحد دانشگاه آزاده.
>  اینکه اینده دار هست یا نه رو نمیدونم. معمولا میگن گرایش های مهندسی کشاورزی خیلی آینده ی خوبی ندارن. بستگی به خودتونم داره.
> 
> واحدهای درسی و اطلاعات کلی رو میتونید اینجا ببینید:
> 
> مهندسی گیاهپزشکی
> 
> بدون آزمونم تا 9 مهر وقت داره ولی بهتره زودتر کاراشو انجام بدین تا ظرفیت ها تکمیل نشه. هر رشته ای بخواید میتونید بزنید.


خیلی ممنون . بعد میدونید کدوم رشته ها خوب هستن ؟ حداقل یه چندتا نام ببرید

----------


## ALi KuChuloo

توی تجربی میگی یا کلا؟

نمیدونم والا. خیلی رشته ها خوبن خب.

----------


## Shippuden

> توی تجربی میگی یا کلا؟
> 
> نمیدونم والا. خیلی رشته ها خوبن خب.


توی تجربی ، بعد گفتین هر رشته ای بخوام میتونم بزنم ؟

----------


## parisammd

بچه ها ثبت نام ازاد از کی هست؟علوم پزشکی

----------


## ALi KuChuloo

هر رشته منظورم این بود که توی هر گروه ازمایشی ای... ینی ریاضی و هنر و اینا هم میتونین بزنین. ولی یه تعداد کمی از رشته محل ها پر شدن بعضی رشته ها هم اصلا بدون ازمون ندارن، مثل کلا رشته های پیراپزشکی و پزشکی. خودتون دفترچه رو از توی سایت azmoon.org دانلود کنین میبینین. توی گروه ریاضی چیزای خوبی هست.

----------


## Bking

سلام دوستان
من بیولوژی واحد پزشکی تهران قبول شدم
تو سایتش نگاه کردم یه لینک داد رفتم اطلاعاتمو وارد کردم گفت اطلاعات پیدا نشد
من چطور ثبت نام کنم؟
ممنون

----------


## mahdie ch

اولین انتخابم قبول شدم مهندسی صنایع تهران شمال ! : )) همینجوری آزادو انتخاب رشته کردم

----------


## Dr_farid

آزاد شاهرود دانشکده پزشکی کسی نیست؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Shippuden

> هر رشته منظورم این بود که توی هر گروه ازمایشی ای... ینی ریاضی و هنر و اینا هم میتونین بزنین. ولی یه تعداد کمی از رشته محل ها پر شدن بعضی رشته ها هم اصلا بدون ازمون ندارن، مثل کلا رشته های پیراپزشکی و پزشکی. خودتون دفترچه رو از توی سایت azmoon.org دانلود کنین میبینین. توی گروه ریاضی چیزای خوبی هست.


شرمنده اونقدر استرس دارم که امروز بدجور دل درد گرفتم .. هی سوال دارم

من  یعنی الان میرم رشته تجربی 32 تومن پرداخت میکنم 20 تا رشته انتخاب میکنم ،  بعد میرم انسانی 32 تومن پرداخت میکنم و 20 تا رشته انتخاب میکنم ؟ و  همینطوری تا اخر ؟

----------


## soheil-020

> آزاد شاهرود دانشکده پزشکی کسی نیست؟


برو تخمین رتبه قلم چی بگو ببین چندتا لایک و کامنت میخوری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bking

> سلام دوستان
> من بیولوژی واحد پزشکی تهران قبول شدم
> تو سایتش نگاه کردم یه لینک داد رفتم اطلاعاتمو وارد کردم گفت اطلاعات پیدا نشد
> من چطور ثبت نام کنم؟
> ممنون


خبری نشد؟

----------


## ilam.badshans

دوستان توکارنامه ازاد من نوشته پزشکی ازاد تهران در انتخاب اول ذخیره عادی ردیف202
یعنی چی قبول شدم؟

----------


## مهسـا

> دوستان سلام.
> کسی میدونه نتیجه ی بدون آزمون دانشگاه آزاد کی میاد؟


واسه بدون ازمونا همون روز که ثبت نام کردین تا 48ساعت بعدش فرصت دارین برین توی سایتشو تاییدیه ثبت نام بزنین

جواب نهایی خاصی نداره

----------


## مهسـا

> دوستان توکارنامه ازاد من نوشته پزشکی ازاد تهران در انتخاب اول ذخیره عادی ردیف202
> یعنی چی قبول شدم؟


تبریک میگم...اره قبولین زنگ بزنین بپرسین الان شما برای نیمه دوم حتما میرین سرکلاس حالا اگه کسی از بچه های ترم مهر نره شمارو جاش میذارن...بپرسین بهتون میگن

----------


## ilam.badshans

مرسی اگه ذخیره هستم پس چرا انتخابای پایینشو برام نرده که احتمال قبولیم تواونا بیشتره ترازم 9980بود

----------


## مهسـا

> مرسی اگه ذخیره هستم پس چرا انتخابای پایینشو برام نرده که احتمال قبولیم تواونا بیشتره ترازم 9980بود


خب دیگه الان شما قبولین وقتی قبول شدین انتخاب پاییناتونو دیگه حساب نمیکنن

----------


## ilam.badshans

اخه 202 نفر زیاد نیست؟

----------


## مهسـا

> اخه 202 نفر زیاد نیست؟


 :Y (670): زنگ بزنین بپرسین بعدمطمئن میشین

----------


## ilam.badshans

بنظرشما مهساخانوم الان من قبولم؟

----------


## مهسـا

> بنظرشما مهساخانوم الان من قبولم؟


اره بابا خیالتون راحت

----------


## ilam.badshans

شمابودین بین پزشکی روزانه ایلام وپزشکی ازاد تهران کدوموانتخاب میکردین؟

----------


## مهسـا

> شمابودین بین پزشکی روزانه ایلام وپزشکی ازاد تهران کدوموانتخاب میکردین؟


به کدوم شهر نزدیکین؟

دولتی یه چیز دیگست به نظر من پزشکی روزانه خیلی بهتره...بحث هفت ساله ...دانشگاه ازاد....با هر روز یه نرخ قیمت شهریه...هزینه خوابگاه و هزار چیز دیگم هست

روزانه بهتره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ilam.badshans

من خودم از ایلامم

----------


## مهسـا

> من خودم از ایلامم


با خودتونه ولی من بودم روزانه رو میرفتم  :Yahoo (1):  

موفق باشین ایشالله

----------


## ilam.badshans

ممنون عزیزم شماچیکارکردین؟

----------


## ALi KuChuloo

> سلام دوستان
> من بیولوژی واحد پزشکی تهران قبول شدم
> تو سایتش نگاه کردم یه لینک داد رفتم اطلاعاتمو وارد کردم گفت اطلاعات پیدا نشد
> من چطور ثبت نام کنم؟
> ممنون


فک کنم باید صبر کنین چون واسه منم همینطوره. انگار اون ثبت نام مال پارسالی هاس یا شایدم واسه کارشناسی ارشد. واسه امسال هنوز نیومده.

----------


## Shippuden

سلام ، جواب بدون ازمون کی میاد ؟ اگر الان ثبت نام کنم جوابش کی میاد ؟

----------


## Danial20

> سلام همکلاسی


شما هم امسال قبول شدین؟ مازاد یا آزاد؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> شما هم امسال قبول شدین؟ مازاد یا آزاد؟


ازاد عادی قبول شدم :Yahoo (5): شما چی؟؟ولی واسه من ذخیره نزده بود

----------


## Shippuden

> سلام ، جواب بدون ازمون کی میاد ؟ اگر الان ثبت نام کنم جوابش کی میاد ؟


بعد حسابداری و مدیریت اینا خوبن ؟

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> بعد حسابداری و مدیریت اینا خوبن ؟


من حسابداری خوندم.اگه تهران با سایر کلان شهرا هستید این رشته ارزش داره در غیر اینصورت اصلا پیشنهاد نمیشه...حسابداری خیلی وقته اشباع شده..وقتی یه رشته ایی رو ازاد پیام نور غیر انتفاعی علمی کاربردی بدون کنکور میگیرن باید فاتحشو بخونی

----------


## Shippuden

> من حسابداری خوندم.اگه تهران با سایر کلان شهرا هستید این رشته ارزش داره در غیر اینصورت اصلا پیشنهاد نمیشه...حسابداری خیلی وقته اشباع شده..وقتی یه رشته ایی رو ازاد پیام نور غیر انتفاعی علمی کاربردی بدون کنکور میگیرن باید فاتحشو بخونی


خیلی ممنون به این نکته توجه نکرده بودم !!! پس میشه گفت تقریبا همه رشته ها اشباع شدن ؟ یا هنوز یک سری رشته خوب بدون ازمون داریم ؟ یا همون گیاهپزشکی علوم تحقیقات برم ؟

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> خیلی ممنون به این نکته توجه نکرده بودم !!! پس میشه گفت تقریبا همه رشته ها اشباع شدن ؟ یا هنوز یک سری رشته خوب بدون ازمون داریم ؟ یا همون گیاهپزشکی علوم تحقیقات برم ؟


اره دیگه همه رشته ها یا اشباع شدن یا ب مرز اشباع رسیدن..پس فکر نکردین واسه چی خیلیا وقتو انرژی و هزینشونو میزارن که پزشکی یا رشته های زیر گروه پزشکی قبول شن!
رشته های زیر گروه مهندسی کشاورزی ک شنیدم خیلی داغونه!باز حسابداری بهتره حداقل هر شرکتی میخاد گرچه حقوقش کمه..ولی اگ تجربه بالایی داشته باشی حقوق خوبی هم داره...
من از مدرک حسابداریم نتونستم استفاده کنم امیدوارم شما اگ رفتین حسابداری بتونین به نحوه احسن ازش استفاده کنید :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Danial20

> ازاد عادی قبول شدمشما چی؟؟ولی واسه من ذخیره نزده بود


من ذخیره م  :Yahoo (4):  احتمالا از ترم بهمن باید بیام یونی... حالا فردا میرم علی آباد ببینم چی ب چی هس
مبارکه  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## nahid

مهندسی صنایع غذایی
واحد علوم داویی
بچه ها رشتش بدرد بخور هست؟عادی قبول شدم

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> من ذخیره م  احتمالا از ترم بهمن باید بیام یونی... حالا فردا میرم علی آباد ببینم چی ب چی هس
> مبارکه


ممنون همچنین..شما ترازتون چند بود؟؟
بعدش ثبت نام یکشنبه دوشنبس..کانال دانشکده رو ندارید؟؟؟

----------


## sahar95

دبیری زیست ازاد مشهد بهتره یا مهندسی بهداشت محیط روزانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## masood65a

> این که پایین برگه زده :
>              نتيجه : ذخيره عادي رديف 15 در انتخاب دانشگاه
> 
> 
> 
> یعنی چی ؟؟؟


برای منم نوشته ذخیره عادی ردیف 2 در انتخاب دانشگاه، از هرکی میپرسم نمیدونه خیلیا سردرگمن 


فرستاده شده از SM-G530Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## masood65a

برای منم نوشته ردیف 2 از هرکی هم میپرسم اطلاع نداره

فرستاده شده از SM-G530Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## اسطوره

ذخیره یعنی قبولی .
اگه افرادی که براشون توی توضیحات قبولی زده قبول یعنی قبولی های مهر ماه ،  بعضی هاشون نرن آزاد ، اونوقت به ترتیب رتبه از دخیره های میارن توی ترم  مهر. 						
اس ام اس از دانشگاه مربوطه به زودی به دست همه میرسه !! و اکثرشون از فردا صبح ساعت 9 برای ثبت نام غیر حضوری از طریق سایت آماده هستند!!
یا علی

----------


## dorsa20

> ذخیره یعنی قبولی .
> اگه افرادی که براشون توی توضیحات قبولی زده قبول یعنی قبولی های مهر ماه ،  بعضی هاشون نرن آزاد ، اونوقت به ترتیب رتبه از دخیره های میارن توی ترم  مهر.                         
> اس ام اس از دانشگاه مربوطه به زودی به دست همه میرسه !! و اکثرشون از فردا صبح ساعت 9 برای ثبت نام غیر حضوری از طریق سایت آماده هستند!!
> یا علی



درسته منظورش اینه که یا نیم اولی یا دوم....

----------


## masood65a

یعنی منظورش این نیست  که توی  دومین انتخاب از 20تا انتخاب ذخیره شدم؟ 

فرستاده شده از SM-G530Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------

